# Dreieck aus Zeichen



## Hannesd8 (28. Nov 2009)

Vielleich kannmir jemand hierbei helfen. Ich möchte nämlich ein Programm erstellen, welches ein pyramidenförmiges Dreieck ausgibt.

Ich bin schon soweit, dass folgendes Dreieck herrauskommt:
*
***
*****
*******
*********
***********

Es soll aber pyramidenförmig werden, und dazu muss es doch irgendwie möglich sein, dem Programm zu sagen, dass es 





public class Dreieck {


	public static void main(String[] args) {

	        int zeilen = 10;

	        for (int i = 0; i < zeilen; i++) {

	                    for (int j = 0; j <= i; j++) 	
			                  System.out.print("*");

		        for (int l = 1; l <= i; l++) 	 
			    	     System.out.print("*");

			    	    	                                                        System.out.println();                                                                 		
			}
		}
}


----------



## javimka (28. Nov 2009)

Und weil das so spannend ist, hast du neben diesem Thread hier http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/92233-haenge-meiner-aufgabe.html#post584513 noch einen gestartet?


----------



## Hannesd8 (28. Nov 2009)

Totaler Schwachsinn, ich weiß. Kann man das irgendwie löschen?


----------



## javimka (28. Nov 2009)

Das können sicherlich die Mods übernehmen


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Nov 2009)

Jup.


----------

